# What is the best horse conformation for a smooth ride?



## RosieTosie (Dec 15, 2013)

Is it possible to tell if a horse will have smooth gaits by looking at its conformation?:wink:


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

Longer legs I would say sometimes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm not an expert at judging how a horse's gaits will be based off conformation but in my experience straight, steep shoulder + short upright pasterns makes for a very rough trot.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, certain conformation does make a smooth gait more likely. A nicely laid back shoulder and pasterns that are well angled, along with a well angled croup and good hocks with a level or slightly uphill build will _generally_ make for a smoother ride.

This is a terrible picture but it's one of the best ones I've got of him not under saddle. He had the smoothest, flowiest gaits I've ever ridden.










However, you can't _always_ judge by conformation. This guy looks like he should be a rough travelling booger just judging from his confo with his upright shoulder, short, upright pasterns, and posty hind legs....but he's amazingly smooth as well.









And this guy, with his upright shoulder, upright pasterns, long back, and posty hocks looks like a rough ride...and he darn sure is. Beat you to death at a long trot LOL.









I guess what I'm saying is that you can forge an idea of what the horse might move like, but it's not always 100% correct. You just have to try them out or, at the very least, watch them move before you can get a decent idea of how smooth they'll ride.


----------



## RosieTosie (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for the replies! It was very helpful.


----------

